# .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*PAP-Parts.com* is proud to announce the release of our newest product!
Now you can match your Touareg's front windows to the factory-tinted rear windows! Llumar, known worldwide for their premium window film, has developed a perfect match for VW's green/black window tint. Our EXCLUSIVE kit includes pre-cut tint for the left and right front door windows and is designed for DIY or professional application. Please check local laws regarding window tint.
Helps keep interior temperatures down while reducing UV-related interior damage.
Visible Light Transmission: 35%
Total Solar Energy Rejection: 35%
Visible Light Reflection: 7%
Ultra-Violet Light Rejection: 99%
*Touareg Front Window Tint Kit - Click to Order - $54.95* 
*Our website, PAP-Parts.com is fully functional and secure and you can place orders there 24/7* by Visa, Mastercard, Discover or American Express. We can accept Paypal, too, but prefer the confidence/user protection afforded with credit card companies. Our warehouse is packed to the brim with in-stock items (13,000+ part numbers on the shelf!), so most of our orders ship the same business day you place your order!


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:24 PM 8-4-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

Is this the normal AT35 Green?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! (spockcat)*

This kit is cut from is Llumar AT 35 GN SR HPR film.


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

What a cool product! Does it include everything needed for install?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

The photo of the kit doesn't quite capture the actual color of the film but the actual vehicle photos do a pretty good job of illustrating the color and darkness.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

To complete the install, you really only need a non-scratch squeegee, some distilled water (with a drop of baby shampoo or Dawn) in a spray bottle and some skills


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*I have this on my T-Reg and it matches perfectly.*

Word is that Llumar made this product exclusively for VW in Europe to match the T-Reg camping option. They are now offering it to the US market through their tint shops. Problem is that most shops are unwilling to order an entire roll to do just your windows. They do not view there being enough T-regs to justify stocking a roll.







Anyway, kudos to PAP for making this kit available at a reasonable price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: I have this on my T-Reg and it matches perfectly. (PJF)*

I just ordered a set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: I have this on my T-Reg and it matches perfectly. (schmove)*

Gracias! All orders from the weekend should ship Monday!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*Quick question.*

Can we also buy the basic installation squeegee from you? Also, does the kit come with instructions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Quick question. (PJF)*

The recommended squeegee is available from us for $4.75. Also, the tint kit comes with a basic instruction sheet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Click here to order*


----------



## PJF (Feb 28, 2004)

*Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole kit with the squeegee included?*

Just thought I would ask as there are some that have questioned the price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole kit with the squeegee included? (PJF)*

I wanted to address a question I saw come up on another forum regarding $20 Ebay tint kits -vs- our kit. For what you're getting, we think the price is right on: 
GENUINE Llumar tint that was designed in conjunction with VW to be an exact match for the factory tint (and it won't turn purple like the cheaper film)
Precision CNC-cut film for a simple installation
Backed by a trustworthy company that's been around for quite some time (not fly-by-night Ebayer)
Quality packaging and shipping to ensure the product makes it to you in perfect condition

If there are any questions we haven't addressed, post them up. We'd be glad to help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... ([email protected])*

THe price sounds reasonable to me. My GTI was around $120 or so for 2 roll downs and 3 stationary windows. Plus, a perfect color match would be nice. I havn't had tint for 3 years on the front windows, i will have to think about this some more. thanks for the kits.


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... ([email protected])*

Hi Scott,
Thanks for the post and the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Question - Is there a kit available that uses a lighter tint? The tint mentioned above is illegal in my state, but I would love to tint the front windows a little and to block harmful UV.


----------



## scooterman (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... (Evil Treg)*

At the moment, this tint is only available in 35%.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I wanted to address a question I saw come up on another forum regarding $20 Ebay tint kits -vs- our kit. For what you're getting, we think the price is right on:

Well, I guess that they could save even more money if they would just forget the over-priced rip-off $20 ebay kits. They can always buy a roll of that colored saren-wrap and stick it to the inside of their windows. Costs under $5 and they can do the entire vehicle!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
Well, I guess that they could save even more money if they would just forget the over-priced rip-off $20 ebay kits. They can always buy a roll of that colored saren-wrap and stick it to the inside of their windows. Costs under $5 and they can do the entire vehicle!










Might be tough to get all the wrinkles out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eschmitt (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... ([email protected])*

Any promotional codes? Free shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... (eschmitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eschmitt* »_Any promotional codes? Free shipping?

Sorry, none at the moment.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
GENUINE Llumar tint that was designed in conjunction with VW to be an exact match for the factory tint (and it won't turn purple like the cheaper film) 

I have this film and the color does match perfectly for now however this is a DYED film and not metallic. It only has a 3yr warranty so I am not so sure about the "won't turn purple" issue. My car gets turned in next year so I am not worrying about it but I wouldn't be surprised if it did lose its color over a longer period of time. Ours has been very delicate too- lots of chips and a long scratch from top to bottom- and I keep the windows clean at all times...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Any chance for a group buy opportunity for the whole k ... (chickdr)*

Dyed films are inherently more reasonable in cost in comparison to metallic films. My reference to color change was aimed more toward the $5 discount store tint, however. Llumar is one of the best names in the window film industry, so I would expect the color to hold up well and perform as advertised. The installs we've seen have been very durable, hard to scratch and have been holding up very well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

Has anyone done this yet? How were the results? I tried tinting the windows of my car a long time ago and it was a disaster (yes I read the directions). I think this is a good idea but if the results aren't professional I'd rather spend the extra $50.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! (gkcmilner)*

Good point. ^^ Most pro window tint shops don't stock this particular film style (low demand), but will install this kit if you bring it to them. We've heard several instances where shops have done the install quite reasonably.


----------



## schmove (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

I brought the film to a local tint shop and they charged me $40. The tint is perfect. It lines up all the way to the edge of the glass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! (schmove)*

Good idea. I think I will go that route. Thanks.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! (gkcmilner)*

O.K. I got the "kit". Not much of a kit, just two pieces of film. Not even instruction or a way to apply it. $61.84 after shipping, I kind of have buyers remorse. They did ship extremely quickly though. Does anyone know of a good tint shop that will install this in the Dallas area? Thanks.


_Modified by gkcmilner at 4:13 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! (gkcmilner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gkcmilner* »_O.K. I got the "kit". Not much of a kit, just two pieces of film. Not even instruction or a way to apply it. $61.84 after shipping, I kind of have buyers remorse. They did ship extremely quickly though. Does anyone know of a good tint shop that will install this in the Dallas area? Thanks.

Unfortunatley, we ran out of instruction sheets for a couple days. If you have a fax number, I can fax over a copy for you (IM me if you like).


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

I sent IM with fax number.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! (gkcmilner)*

Fax sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

New batch now in stock! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

Makes a great holiday gift!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! ([email protected])*

anyone else have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif expierence?


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! (Lunker)*

I just had a guy screw up an install. Apparently the film is designed to shrink left to right versus up to down, which according to the technician, makes it very difficult. I stood there and watched with frustration. 
He had to pull the film off and **** can the job. I've been trying to get PAP-Parts on the phone but they don't answer the phone. 
Looks like I'll be buying an entire roll to do the job right. 
Jason


----------



## smithjss (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: .:.: PAP-Parts Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits Now Available! (smithjss)*

Over the past 72 hours I have learned more than I ever cared to know about window film. 
The long and short of it is this:
Scott & PAP have a cool product, which matches perfectly if you are willing to sacrifice a little quality and can find a guy that is accustomed to installing pre-cut material. 
Personally, I gave up on the aesthetic appeal of Lumar and the pre-cut sheets and went with a superior metallic un-died film from Formula One that matches up quite well. No, it's not Lumar, but pictures tomorrow on my campy white 06' will show that there are some green tinted options out there with life-time warranties and superior product attributes. I called PAP on two occasions today and yesterday, left two messages and am yet to get a call back. At this point, I really don't care.
I'm not slamming Scott or PAP, but IMHO, the pre-cut Lumar that is advertised is not the best route if you plan on keeping your egg for the long haul. Look into Formula One's Ultimate line if you want a close match and superior product. As mentioned, pics to follow for justification.
Cheers from the cold blue skies of Georgia.
Jason


----------

